# foutre la merde



## oman

Por favor alguien me podría ayudar con esta expresión "foutre la merde!"
El contexto es el de una persona que cuenta las malas actidudes de otra persona sobre ella, finalmente remata el párrafo con "foutre la merde!"
Gracias!!


----------



## lpfr

Es muy general: es todo esto:
  "Introducir/crear el caos/la confusión/el desorden/la cizaña"


----------



## oman

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Marlluna

Me quedo con una de las posibilidades que da Ipfr, pero antes, el verbo "meter" ("meter cizaña")


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es una forma muy vulgar que equivale al español:* armar el follón
meter cizaña *es mettre la pagaille; mismo sentido pero mucho menos grosero.


----------



## chics

Hola.
Tengo entendido que _faire/foutre la merde_ significa también hacer el perro, el vago.


----------



## Marlluna

Gurb, creo que armar follón tiene otras connotaciones, sobre todo la de alboroto, desorden, jaleo... Quizás te guste más "sembrar cizaña", pero me parece de otro registro más elevado.


----------



## Marlluna

oman said:


> Por favor alguien me podría ayudar con esta expresión "foutre la merde!"
> El contexto es el de una persona que cuenta las malas actidudes de otra persona sobre ella, finalmente remata el párrafo con "foutre la merde!"
> Gracias!!


 
Chics: insisto, el contexto que nos citan es el de meter cizaña. De todas formas ¿es verdad que también sirve para decir de alguien que hace el vago? ¿Nos lo podríais confirmar?


----------



## lpfr

Si "hacer el vago" significa holgazanear, "foutre la merde" no quiere decir eso, salvo circunstancias particulares en las cuales el hecho de no trabajar crea problemas en un grupo o en un hogar.


----------



## Marlluna

¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración, Ipfr! Saludos


----------



## yserien

GURB said:


> Hola
> Es una forma muy vulgar que equivale al español:* armar el follón
> ** meter cizaña *es mettre la pagaille; mismo sentido pero mucho menos grosero.


* meter cizaña *es mettre la pagaille ; sí, tienen cierto parentesco ambos términos,pero hay uno en francés, como sabes, para traducir cizaña : zizanie.Meter cizaña en español es incordiar,desprestigiar,calumniar,propalar infundios,criticar,murmurar (ya véis lo que quiero decir)
Faire la pagaille es eso armar el follón, el lío, el desconcierto.(Hay un pequeño matiz o un gran matiz)


----------



## lpfr

Sí, "foutre la merde" es vulgar pero muy utilizado. Pero no es más vulgar que "je n'ai rien à foutre".
  Como dije al principio, es una expresión muy general. Sirve de comodín para todas las maneras posibles de hacer que algo organizado y que funciona correctamente deje de estarlo y de hacerlo.
  Hay expresiones más precisas que describen mejor la razón o la manera  de "foutre la merde", como "foutre la cizanie, "foutre la pagaille", etc. y que pueden suavizarse remplazando "foutre" por "fiche" o "mettre".




En cambio, creo que "armar el follón" es una expresión que no se utiliza en Latinoamérica. Sería interesante saber cuales son las expresiones utilizadas por allá.


----------



## GURB

Hola lpfr
Tu as aussi: _foutre une merde pas possible= armar un follón de_ _espanto_. Tu vois, j'ai des lettres. Par contre, je ne sais pas si ça s'emploie "allende los mares".
Bonne journée


----------



## anadanach

Sobretodo la palabra ''follón'' no se usa mucho en Latinoamerica, al menos no en el sur (yo soy de Argentina). Es más propio de España. En Latinoamerica, en lo que a expresiones más informales se refiere, hay una enorme variedad, creería que más que en ningún otro idioma, dada la larga extensión de territorio en la que se habla español. A veces los argentinos tenemos problemas para entender a los mexicanos, por ejemplo, que suelen agregar muchísimos coloquialismos al hablar, la mayoría propios de Mexico. Pero bueno, eso es aparte 

Volviendo al tema, acá es más común decir ''_armar_/_hacer_(el más común)_  problemas_/_lio_ (más coloquial)/_quilombo_ (vulgar pero popular)/_bardo_ (este es más que nada argentino)".

¿Cuál sería entonces la diferencia entre _pagaille_ y _cizanie_?


----------



## Asilef17

meter palitos en candela (en Andalucia al menos)

Me encanta la imagen! jajaja


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Oído recientemente (de una ecuatoriana):
- ¡Vaya relajo organizó!

Tuve que preguntar el significado porque por este lado del charco no se usa.

Para tu pregunta





> ¿Cuál sería entonces la diferencia entre _pagaille_ y _cizanie_?


mejor abrir otro hilo 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rolandbascou

Pagaille et zizanie c´est la même chose, pagaille est plus familier.


----------



## Nanon

Cintia&Martine said:


> - ¡Vaya relajo organizó!


 
Ah oui, el _relajo_, c'est le _bordel_...
"Foutre la merde" puede ser "armar el _zaperoco_" en Venezuela.
Hay quienes dicen "armar el _mierdero_", también en Colombia.
Depende del contexto y también de la violencia de la _merde_ qu'on fout...


----------



## krystyan

chics said:


> Hola.
> Tengo entendido que _faire/foutre la merde_ significa también hacer el perro, el vago.


 me parece que esta es la traducción más apropiada para este contexto: "elle se plait à foutre la merde car on la pousse à ne rien faire" gracias.


----------



## esteban

Hola krystyan:

En principio, "foutre la merde " corresponde como ha dicho la mayoría a "sembrar cizaña" si queremos ser educados. Luego, cada país tiene su forma menos elegante  de expresar esa idea. En Colombia, sería "armar un mierdero"  (tal y como lo ha señalado Nanon) y en México si no me equivoco equivale a "armar un pedo " (?). Ahora bien, con respecto a lo de "hacer el vago" digamos que una cosa no impide la otra. Hay quienes logran acumular las virtudes, pero el sentido primario de esta expresión es el arriba mencionado. 

Elle se plaît à foutre la merde car on la pousse à ne rien faire <=> Le encanta armar mierderos/pedos/follones/quilombos porque la incitan al ocio

Saludos
esteban


----------



## krystyan

esteban said:


> Hola krystyan:
> 
> En principio, "foutre la merde " corresponde como ha dicho la mayoría a "sembrar cizaña" si queremos ser educados. Luego, cada país tiene su forma menos elegante  de expresar esa idea. En Colombia, sería "armar un mierdero"  (tal y como lo ha señalado Nanon) y en México si no me equivoco equivale a "armar un pedo " (?). Ahora bien, con respecto a lo de "hacer el vago" digamos que una cosa no impide la otra. Hay quienes logran acumular las virtudes, pero el sentido primario de esta expresión es el arriba mencionado.
> 
> Elle se plaît à foutre la merde car on la pousse à ne rien faire <=> Le encanta armar mierderos/pedos/follones/quilombos porque la incitan al ocio
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


cámara!! supongo que tienes razón, no armemos un pedo jajajaj, chido carnal!!!!


----------



## bnick

A propósito de un reciente comentario en público: _Certains, au lieu de foutre le bordel, feraient mieux de regarder..._ ; como desahogo verbal, creo que le queda más adecuado, de paso que vulgar: "Si algunos quieren joder la marrana..."


----------

